# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Unterstützung bei Active Surveillance

## Hasi57

Kurzvorstellung:
Ich bin 64 Jahre alt gehe seit fast 10 Jahren zur Vorsorge beim Urologen. Als Ergebnis einer Fusionsbiopsie wurde ein low-risk Adenokarzinom der Prostata diagnostiziert (TNM: cT1c, Gleason 6). Meine Diagnose war eigentlich ein Zufallsbefund; zum besseren Verständnis möchte ich den Weg meiner Diagnose in Stichworten beschreiben:
05/2021: unauffälliger PSA-Wert: 1,7 ng/ml (in den letzten 5 Jahren lag dieser im Bereich zwischen 1,3 und 1,7); Schatten bei Ultraschallaufnahme erkannt -> zur weiteren Abklärung mPMRT mit unklarem Befund PI-RADS 3 (kleiner Diffusionsstörherd 3-4 mm; peripher mittig rechts) -> Fusionsbiopsie mit 8 Stanzen: keine Tumorzellen im mPMRT-Diffusionsstörherd festgestellt; aber bei den zusätzlichen 12 systematischen Proben am Rand der Prostata wurden in 2 Stanzen Tumorzellen gefunden (medial I rechts: Infiltrationsgrad: 30%; Gleason 3+3 = 6; basal I links: Infiltrationsgrad: 10%; Gleason 3+3 = 6).

Ich tendiere aktuell zu einer AS und habe noch Fragen:

- Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das Überwachungsschema: alle 3 Monate PSA, TRUS, Tastuntersuchung; nach einem Jahr mpMRT und Biopsie. Stimmt das? 

- Kann ich dabei während AS zusätzlich aktiv etwas tun (z.B. Vitamin D, hochdosiertes Vitamin C,  ..)?

- Ein ganz zentraler Punkt ist der Kopf. Gibt es Ratschläge wie man am besten mit den Zweifeln und Ängsten umgeht?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!

----------


## Georg_

> - Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das Überwachungsschema: alle 3 Monate PSA, TRUS, Tastuntersuchung; nach einem Jahr mpMRT und Biopsie. Stimmt das?


Ja, das stimmt. Es könnte sein, dass aggressiverer Tumor übersehen wurde. Danach ist umstritten, ob weitere Biopsien erfolgen sollten, ein mpMRT sollte reichen.




> - Kann ich dabei während AS zusätzlich aktiv etwas tun (z.B. Vitamin D, hochdosiertes Vitamin C,  ..)?


Viel Sport treiben. Der Tumor mag Couch-Potatoes.




> - Ein ganz zentraler Punkt ist der Kopf. Gibt es Ratschläge wie man am besten mit den Zweifeln und Ängsten umgeht?


Du kannst dir klarmachen, dass du dich jederzeit operieren oder bestrahlen lassen kannst. AS ist keine Entscheidung für immer. Und du wirst ja aktiv überwacht, da kann praktisch nichts passieren.
Hier die ProtecT Studie, die nach 10 Jahren keinen Unterschied im Überleben zwischen OP, Bestrahlung und Abwarten ohne Behandlung festgestellt hat.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ProtecT-Studie

----------


## MartinWK

Ein Biopsiemarathon sollte nicht stattfinden. mpMRT, TRUS und US sollten erstmal reichen, unter Beachtung der PSA-Dynamik.
Vitamine, Granatapfel, Tomaten usw. sind nutzlos - das was man schluckt wird verdaut, umgeformt in andere Stoffe; allenfalls kommt eine kleinste Menge in der Prostata an. Mineralstoffe dagegen können Sinn machen bei festgestelltem Mangel.
Die T-Zellen werden geboostert durch L-Arginin: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...592#post125592
Man gibt das auch auf Intensivstationen zur schnelleren Wundheilung. Wer viel Sport macht wird auch profitieren.

----------


## Hasi57

Inzwischen habe ich eine eine pathologische Zweitmeinung bei Prof. Bonkhoff/Berlin eingeholt; leider wurden dort bei 4 Stanzen Tumorzellen gefunden; beim Erstbefund waren es nur 2 (medial I rechts: Infiltrationsgrad: 30%; Gleason 3+3 = 6; basal I links: Infiltrationsgrad: 10%; Gleason 3+3 = 6):

· Fraktion 11 (Rechts medial I): 10%, Gleason 3 + 3 = 6 (WHO Grad 1)
· Fraktion 13 (Rechts apical I): 10%, Gleason 3 + 3 = 6 (WHO Grad 1)
· Fraktion 15 (Links basal I): 40%, Gleason 3 + 3 = 6 (WHO Grad 1)
· Fraktion 16 (Links basal II): 5%, Gleason 3 + 3 = 6 (WHO Grad 1)

Die Leitlinien raten bei diesem Befund von AS ab; wie ist eure Meinung?

----------


## Tom_HH

Es war sicher eine gute Wahl, Prof. Bonkhoff für eine Zweitbegutachtung auszusuchen. Damit hast Du schon mal eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß in den Stanzen nicht mehr als Gleason 6 drin war....das ist eine gute Voraussetzung für das tatsächliche Vorhandensein eines klinisch insignifikanten PCa, welcher mit geringem Risiko überwacht werden kann. Insgesamt ist die Tumorgröße gering und die Anzahl würde mich nicht davon abbringen, Active Surveillance durchzuführen. Prof. Bonkhoff betrachtet ALLE Gleason 6 als insignifikant (sofern keine Sonderformen gefunden wurden), es gibt eine detaillierte Information von ihm dazu:
https://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapa...0172?id=334422

----------


## MartinWK

Die Leitlinien gehen nicht von Zweit- und Drittbefunden aus. In retrospektiven Studien wurden Hunderte von entfernten Prostatapräparaten nochmal untersucht, für die Studien mit viel höherem Aufwand und großer Sorgfalt: da werden dann viel mehr Stellen gefunden als nach Op, und auch manchmal andere Grade.

Georg hat die Protect-Studie zitiert. Es gibt (leider) für Gleason 3+3 und 7a keine bessere Erkenntnis. Wen Nebenwirkungen nicht interessieren der kann natürlich jetzt zuschlagen. Oder er verläßt die Leitlinie und wählt ein "experimentelles" Verfahren mit weniger Nachteilen.

Manche sagen, AS ist eine Nervensache. Nach Op oder irgendeiner anderen Therapie geht man auch alle 3 Monate zum PSA-Test. Und das Rezidivrisiko wird kaum weniger, auch nach 5 und 10 Jahren hat der gleiche Prozentsatz an Männern ein Rezidiv (von wegen: "nach 5 Jahren sind Sie endgültig geheilt").

----------


## Hasi57

> Es war sicher eine gute Wahl, Prof. Bonkhoff für eine Zweitbegutachtung auszusuchen. Damit hast Du schon mal eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß in den Stanzen nicht mehr als Gleason 6 drin war....das ist eine gute Voraussetzung für das tatsächliche Vorhandensein eines klinisch insignifikanten PCa, welcher mit geringem Risiko überwacht werden kann. Insgesamt ist die Tumorgröße gering und die Anzahl würde mich nicht davon abbringen, Active Surveillance durchzuführen. Prof. Bonkhoff betrachtet ALLE Gleason 6 als insignifikant (sofern keine Sonderformen gefunden wurden), es gibt eine detaillierte Information von ihm dazu:
> https://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapa...0172?id=334422


Zu denken gibt mir aber Prof. Bonkhoffs Kommentar im Befundbericht: 
Die erfassten Tumorinfiltrate sind alle ERG positiv und zeigen somit die gleiche
genetische Veränderung (TMPRSS2-ERG Fusion). In Active Surveillance Studien haben
ERG positive Karzinome eine höhere Progressionstendenz als ERG negative Tumore.

Damit dann doch keine AS??

----------


## hartmuth

> Damit dann doch keine AS??


Nein, sagt dies nicht. Die TMPRSS2-ERG-Fusion heißt zunächst nur, dass bei dir AS möglicherweise nicht so lange Jahre angesagt ist wie ohne. Kontrolle ist eh notwendig. In Bezug auf die Wirkung der Folgetherapie oder gar das Gesamtüberleben hat dies keine prognostische Bedeutung. Bist nach wie vor ein AS-Kandidat. Bei Progression musst du eh wechseln.
AS ist halt nichts für Bedenkenträger. Entscheide dich einfach und gut isses. 

Bonkhoff bezieht u.a. auf diese Studie:
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/27910803/

----------


## Tom_HH

ERG-positive Karzinome sind sicherlich eine zu beachtende Sonderform, wichtig hierbei auch, wo genau sie sich befinden, siehe auch https://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapa...3425?id=299841
Kann es aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bewerten, möchte mich aber der Meinung von Hartmut anschliessen. Für irgend etwas muss man sich entscheiden, nichts davon ist OHNE Risiko, jeder muss für sich abwägen, mit welcher Entscheidung er sich am wohlsten fühlt....

----------

